# 2009 Draft Consensus



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't care who you think will be a first round pick or a second round pick, but what I want to do with this thread because of not knowing who will or will not come out this year, let's just list some players that people should be keeping an eye on this year. I feel after watching guys like Dar Tucker of DePaul, it seems like he is doing his best Wilson Chandler impression as a super soph [it sucks Wainwright can't get better players to surround the studs he brings in].

So here are some names that I like that aren't getting much attention who could be interesting come draft time.

*Dajuan Blair 6'7 PF Pittsburgh *[7'0 wingspan, in much better shape this year. Seems like Danny Fortson all over again]
*Dar Tucker, 6'4 SG DePaul *[athletic as hell, with slick handles and can shoot too]
*Cole Aldrich, 6'11 C Kansas* [space eater, can finish with both hands]
*Curtis Jerrells, 6'2 PG, Baylor *[energizer bunny with playground handles. Might pull a Moochie Norris and play a bunch of years in the league. Tough too.]
*Henry Dugat, 6'2 CG, Baylor *[I really believe this guy is underrated]
*Jeff Teague, 6'2 CG, Wake Forest* [*could be a top ten pick* so he might not be underrated anymore]
*Eric Maynor, 6'2 PG, VCU* [I'm a fan, I think he should be a first round pick at the point. No one else really talks about him.]
*Anthony Mason Jr., 6'8 SF, St. John's* [this guy keeps getting hurt unfortunately, but he has a good pedigree and might be better as a pro]
*Jeff Pendergraph, 6'9 PF, Arizona State* [reminds me of a poor man's Drew Gooden, but can finish around the rim]
*Mike Davis, 6'10 PF, Illinois* [maybe not ready yet, but he's got game and seems to be getting better]
*Jesse Sapp, 6'2 CG, Georgetown *[this guy is nails and really seems like he could play his way into a second round pick]
*Danny Green, 6'6 SG UNC* [I love him way more than Ellington and think he will be a 10 year pro]
*Geoff McDermott, 6'7 SG/SF Providence* [his versatility has been wasted in college, but I feel he'll get a look. He can pass, rebound and defend but he should get a look by some teams]
*Dexter Pittman, 6'10 C Texas *[all that lost weight is really turning him into a hoss. He keeps getting in shape and he could be an NBA player. Good hands and quick feet. He plays tall too].


Okay I think that's enough names, do you guys have any players that need more attention? I just want to know who I am not paying attention to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, I just watched this kid Mac Koshwal [6'10 PF] from DePaul make four or five quick drop step pivots that led to buckets, and-ones or fouls. It's not often that I get to see a big just make an NBA move on multiple occasions. I have a feeling that next year, people are going to be talking about this kid.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

One thing I have been asking myself is this: If I am a NBA GM, why would I take Brandon Jennings over Jeff Teague?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> One thing I have been asking myself is this: If I am a NBA GM, why would I take Brandon Jennings over Jeff Teague?


Aren't they the same age and Teague is a much better shooter, scorer and might be the equal passer. He's also more athletic too. I am not sure this European excursion is that good of a thing. I think it would have made more sense to go to the D-League to be honest because he would be getting minutes for sure.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know how 'unknown' these guys are, but they're probably underrated:

Courtney Fortson - 5'11, 185; PG, Arkansas - being noticed after the OU win; huge statline for a frosh, let alone any point - 15.5ppg, 7apg, 5.5rpg
Trevor Booker - 6'7, 240; F/C, Clemson - undersized post is really polishing his game; with another year of seasoning, could go surprisingly high next summer
Gregory Echenique - 6'9, 260; F/C, Rutgers - unheralded post averaging 9/9/2.5bpg right now; he and Hamady N'Diaye are a pretty tough post combo
Luke Nevill - 7'2, 265; C, Utah - forgotten big getting 16ppg, 8rpg, and 2bpg; 15/7/3 in win over Gonzaga; huge and slow, but skilled under the hoop
John Bryant - 6'10, 300lb; C, Santa Clara - wide post has been solid past three years, but starting to dominate some his senior year; 27/22 vs Stanford and just got 33/17 vs. UTEP
Omar Samhan - 6'10, 260; C, St. Marys - as much a contributor as Pat Mills; has improved solidly past three years; should have an excellent season next year
Tony Gaffney - 6'8, 205; F, UMass - putting up AK47 numbers (11ppg, 12rpg, 2apg, 2spg, 5bpg); don't know about his NBA upside, but he'll get a shot in the summer league.
Afam Muojeke - 6'7, 210; G/F, Wyoming - frosh wing is putting up 16+ ppg; interesting to see how he develops
Jeremy Hazell - 6'5, 185; SG, Seton Hall - skinny sophomore 2 quietly averaging 22ppg
David Huertas - 6'5, 200; G/F, Ole Miss - another high-major SG quietly getting over 20ppg
Sylven Landesburg - 6'6, 200; G/F, Virginia - frosh wing w/ 19ppg on a depleted roster
A.D. Vassallo - 6'6, 215; G/F, Virginia Tech - game has steadily improved all four years; looks like a solid 2nd-rounder at this point
the BYU wings Lee Cummard (6'7, 200) and Jonathon Tavernari (6'6, 215) - slow, but skilled; may be the best wing combo in the nation
Paul George - 6'7, 185; G/F, Fresno State - frosh wing came out of nowhere to become their best scorer


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Jodie Meeks, 6'4 Kentucky*: Ellis like, dynamo 6'4 scoring guard from UK. Definitely one the best scoring guards in the nation

*Travon Hughes 6'3 Wisconsin*: He reminds me of Sean Singletary. Nothing flashy, but knows how to run a team.

*Chris Johnson 6'8 LSU SF*: Crazy thing about that LSU team is you could also plug in a few guys into this slot, crazy athletic, tall, lanky, kinda reminds me of Anthony Randolph.

*AJ Slaughter SG WKU*: He lit up the Cards recently, really solid wing. Who just like Courtney

*Terrence Williams 6'5 SG Louisville*: He's too athletic to go undrafted, but he is the second coming of Hassan Adams

*Da'Sean Butler 6'7 SF, WVU*:: Really showed some grit against OSU and dominated a very good Evan Turner. Putting up some solid stats for the season

*Joevan Catron 6'6 SG Oregon*: For a guy his size, he is surprisingly athletic. If Oregon has a good year, the press for this guy will increase. He is built like a mack truck.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> *Travon Hughes 6'3 Wisconsin*: He reminds me of Sean Singletary. Nothing flashy, but knows how to run a team.


I don't see an NBA player in him. I wish I did, I used to think there was one, but I just don't see it anymore. Maybe in a year and a half.

Good take on Terrence Williams. He can shoot better than Hasan, but I'm unconvinced as an NBA prospect.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Well guys like Trevon are four year players. Has loads of room to improve. Besides Wisconsin aint doing so bad right now. The tourney brings more exposure for players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just wanted to add a few more names:

Dante Cunningham, 6'9 PF Villanova [looks like a combo forward on the next level but has gotten steadily better every year. Could pull a Craig Smith, Millsap, Landry, Gomes, Bass and make the league from the 2nd round]

Corey Stokes, 6'5 SG Villanova [just an outstanding shooter, probably not coming out, but he can ball]

Corey Fisher. 6'0 PG Villanova [having Scottie Reynolds on the team hurts him because he's much better than him and he takes the ball out of this kid's hands]

Jerel McNeal. 6'2 CG Marquette [toughness and attitude aside, if DeMarcus Nelson can make the league, so can this guy. Would love to see him on the Lakers. Could pull a Cuttino and play for a decade in the league].

Lazar Hayward, 6'6 SG/SF Marquette [gets overshadowed by the backcourt, but if he were on another team that allowed him to do his thing from the wing, he might get more attention.]


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Wesley Matthews from Marquette is pretty good too

Gordon Hayward and Shelvin Mack are freshmen in Butler and Matt Howard is a sophmore 
this team is gonna be really good for a while because they are most likely all going to stay for 4 years

Anthony Goods and Lawrence Hill from Stanford deserve some looks both can score very well and understand the game but don't have much upside

Jacob Pullen from Kansas State looks like he is going to be a very good Guard in the Big 12

I still think Robbie Hummel is very under rated and JaJuan Johnson has good potential

Leo Lyons and DeMarre Carroll are 2 of my favorite college players and they deserve to be looked at the end of the 1st round

Shawn Taggart has NBA game even though he is already close to 24 years old I beleive

I really like Devin Ebanks from West Virginia. He is far from NBA level right now but he oozing with potential. Darryl Bryant isn't bad either.

Jon Scheyer is underrated as far as the draft I think.

Champ Oguchi from Illinois State is very good.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> Courtney Fortson - 5'11, 185; PG, Arkansas - being noticed after the OU win; huge statline for a frosh, let alone any point - 15.5ppg, 7apg, 5.5rpg


Listed as 5'11, but is only 5'9 or 5'10. Minimum 2 or 3 year college player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> I still think Robbie Hummel is very under rated and JaJuan Johnson has good potential


Hummel reminds me of Ryan Anderson


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Damn, I just watched this kid Mac Koshwal [6'10 PF] from DePaul make four or five quick drop step pivots that led to buckets, and-ones or fouls. It's not often that I get to see a big just make an NBA move on multiple occasions. I have a feeling that next year, people are going to be talking about this kid.


Against Notre Dames post defense that isn't saying much. I agree the kid has good potential and could blossom into a high draft pick but ND is a bad defensive team.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Lazar Hayward, 6'6 SG/SF Marquette [gets overshadowed by the backcourt, but if he were on another team that allowed him to do his thing from the wing, he might get more attention.]


Yeah, most people here at Marquette know that Hayward is the most talented player and the best pro prospect. He picked the wrong school. Not only is he overshadowed by the guards and playing out of position, but he's never had a coach who gave a damn about developing players. With a guy with such great raw talent, but needing to improve his abilities dramatically to play at the next level, Crean and Buzz are two of the worst possible coaches to have.



HB said:


> ^Well guys like Trevon are four year players. Has loads of room to improve. Besides Wisconsin aint doing so bad right now. The tourney brings more exposure for players.


I guess I'm waiting for Hughes to start to play like Devin Harris did under Bo Ryan, but I'm starting to think that Harris was the only guy with any talent on those teams, so Ryan gave him a lot of freedom. Wisconsin teams since about 2003 have been overall pretty good, so no one player, no matter how good, is going to have such free reign. So maybe that's why I'm just not seeing the production out of Hughes that I would expect. He has nice tools, but he hasn't produced like an NBA player this year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> *Dexter Pittman, 6'10 C Texas *[all that lost weight is really turning him into a hoss. He keeps getting in shape and he could be an NBA player. Good hands and quick feet. He plays tall too].


no offense, but have you seen pittman play much? he's not ever going to be an nba player.

against the competition i'd consider nit worthy or better(st joe's, notre dame, oregon, ucla, villanova, michigan state, and wisconsin though it may be a stretch including oregon and st joe's) he averaged 10 minutes, 5 points, 3 rebounds, and 3 fouls.

i really don't understand why texas has focused on pittman so much. he's going to dominate the teams like appalachian state, texas southern, and texas state but he isn't going to be a factor in games against real teams that have real post players.

he seems like a good guy and he obviously has put in a lot of work losing all that weight, but it's just hard for me to really see the nba in his future. and even with his size, i don't think he has the height to be a center.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> no offense, but have you seen pittman play much? he's not ever going to be an nba player.
> 
> against the competition i'd consider nit worthy or better(st joe's, notre dame, oregon, ucla, villanova, michigan state, and wisconsin though it may be a stretch including oregon and st joe's) he averaged 10 minutes, 5 points, 3 rebounds, and 3 fouls.
> 
> ...


I have only seen him during the early going of the season this year. He seemed to have good moves and size, but I definitely will concede the Texas players to you. Do you think he has improved at all? He didn't look that bad when I saw him. I don't get too caught up on numbers with the bigs because we know it's practically impossible for bigs to play in college without fouling out.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> I have only seen him during the early going of the season this year. He seemed to have good moves and size, but I definitely will concede the Texas players to you. Do you think he has improved at all? He didn't look that bad when I saw him. I don't get too caught up on numbers with the bigs because we know it's practically impossible for bigs to play in college without fouling out.


he definitely has improved a ton since when he first got to texas. and this season he's shown improvement as well as he has adjusted to actually being on the court more though. still pretty much all of his offense is texas just forcing the ball to him and that hasn't been too effective against teams that can come close to matching texas in size and talent.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have seen enough of Mcalarney to think he will be a good second round pick. He also handles the ball well, so he can get spot minutes at the 1. His biggest asset is his shooting ability


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> I have seen enough of Mcalarney to think he will be a good second round pick. He also handles the ball well, so he can get spot minutes at the 1. His biggest asset is his shooting ability


Not a very good defender and just an average athlete. He can shoot it though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

T. Deiner part deux


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

HB said:


> T. Deiner part deux


Travis Diener was much better IMO


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Chef said:


> Travis Diener was much better IMO


He played much weaker competition IMO. Not much difference between the two at all.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> He played much weaker competition IMO. Not much difference between the two at all.


except that diener actually played pg, something that mcalarney hasn't done the last couple of years. of course that doesn't necessarily mean much.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Diener was the point guard on a Final Four team.

But regardless, what about Chris Quinn as a comparison. Quinn didn't really play much point at ND did he? He was on Chris Thomas' teams right?


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm a believer in *Terrance Williams*. He's got his flaws (highlighted by his poor shooting), but he's an absolute game changer. He does it all, and he's one of the better athletes college basketball has seen in a while. I think his game is better suited for the NBA, as well. He's all over the place defensively, as active as they come, he's long, he's quick, he can run the floor with the best of them, he can handle the ball, he can create... I just think he was made for the NBA. I think he's absolutely a first round pick.

When he decides to come out, I think *DaJuan Summers* is going to make an NBA team very happy. He's got the size (he's gotten stronger too), length, shooting stroke, and he has improved mightily with the ball in his hands since his freshmen season. Even a year ago, you'd seldom see Summers break down his man off the dribble. This year, he's starting to show some of it, even though JTIII's offense doesn't allow much isolation play. That should improve his NBA stock. He's going to make a solid pro.

As for the McAlarney discussion, he reminds me of Gerry McNamara in a lot of ways, and I think McAlarney's professional career could flow in the same path.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Diener was the point guard on a Final Four team.
> 
> But regardless, what about Chris Quinn as a comparison. Quinn didn't really play much point at ND did he? He was on Chris Thomas' teams right?


Yep. He played point his senior year. I guess thats a good comparison I never bothered to entertain. I think Quinn was a better ball-handler but McAlarney is a better shooter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I was really impressed with Louis Farakkhan's kid last night. He's really got some skills with the ball and his stroke looks really good. I think the baggage with his father might be what hurts his draft stock.


----------



## Jenness (Apr 18, 2007)

Shamrock32 said:


> I'm a believer in *Terrance Williams*. He's got his flaws (highlighted by his poor shooting), but he's an absolute game changer. He does it all, and he's one of the better athletes college basketball has seen in a while. I think his game is better suited for the NBA, as well. He's all over the place defensively, as active as they come, he's long, he's quick, he can run the floor with the best of them, he can handle the ball, he can create... I just think he was made for the NBA. I think he's absolutely a first round pick.
> 
> When he decides to come out, I think *DaJuan Summers* is going to make an NBA team very happy. He's got the size (he's gotten stronger too), length, shooting stroke, and he has improved mightily with the ball in his hands since his freshmen season. Even a year ago, you'd seldom see Summers break down his man off the dribble. This year, he's starting to show some of it, even though JTIII's offense doesn't allow much isolation play. That should improve his NBA stock. He's going to make a solid pro.
> 
> As for the McAlarney discussion, he reminds me of Gerry McNamara in a lot of ways, and I think McAlarney's professional career could flow in the same path.


I like both those players too. I like how they have legitimate swingman size and skills, which is something that isn't present a whole lot in college basketball. Terrence Williams' athleticism and ability to naturally create around the rim and off the dribble impressed me. The creative athleticism he shows around the rim is certainly nba quality and I also like how strong he is boarding. Overall, he's an everyman on the court but still, the shooting numbers give me pause, though he's been better lately. In the end, I think he could definitely have a nba role. If Jared Jeffries is a rotation player, then Williams in time could be one too: he could provide the all around skills that Jeffries does, rebounding, passing, defense, but he's got better athleticism and a better feel for scoring. 

Summers' legit 6'8 size and shooting impressed me from the time he was a freshman. He's not the most exciting prospect. He's skilled but he's also a bit bland, meaning his game is very straight line. I can't see him developing into a pick and roll player, or someone who is very crafty with headfakes, pumpfakes, change of directions and speed. But he's a solid player who provides good size on the wing and the ability to shoot. I was trying to think of a comparison and it's difficult but the closest guy he reminds me of is Linas Kleiza. They have similar builds, they can both shoot, they're straight-ahead bullish-type drivers and I think like Kleiza, Summers can provide solid scoring punch for a club.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

well first of all 2 guys that at this point I'm almost sure will be sleepers are Wayne Ellington and Jeff Pendergraph
they don't get as much plays run for them because of Harden, Hansbrough etc... but both truely have NBA games
Pendergraph has post ability and he is long and athletic enough to do that in the NBA. His ability to finish around the basket is terrific, he has great touch and dunks everything he can.
Wayne Ellington is a little undersized but he for sure has NBA game. Shooting Mid-range, 3s get to the basket.. sort of a poor man's Mayo. So seeing how well Mayo has done so far in the L Ellington is gonna have an impact
also those 7 assists against Clemson showed that he has some potential for play making as well.
I already talked about DeJuan Blair in his prospect profile and he is also a possibile sleeper

the 2 guys that I like a lot but I'm just not sure quite yet which way they are gonna go in the NBA are Jon Scheyer and E'Twaun Moore
Scheyer is severly underrated on the college level. He can shoot 3s and gets to the free throw line very well also, but what impresses me the most is his passing ability. He is probably the most under rated passer in NCAA.
Of course knowing the history of certain Duke players I just can't be sure anymore.
E'Twaun Moore is unorthodox but he finds a way to get the job done, he is sort of a guard version of Antwan Jamison with all those weird floaters and quick jumpers from strange angels. Jamison (as well as Shawn Marion) has been able to make a career out of it but Moore is a guard so we'll see if he can do the same.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

IMO as of now Thabeet should be the first pick in the draft. He is athletic for being 7'3" and has improved every year since he has been at UCONN. Plus he has only been playing organized basketball for 4-5 years.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

^ That's Olajuwon-esque!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I was thinking the same bball. Its not like Blake is the runaway number 1 pick.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

IMO thabeet will be a bust AJ Price and Adrien are the reason UConn is that good

Sure he has size and blocks shots but Calhoun's defensive scheme inflates block numbers anyway
and Thabeet still has little to give on the offensive end (even though he has improved) and his time is running out (he is already gonna be 22)


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> IMO as of now Thabeet should be the first pick in the draft. He is athletic for being 7'3" and has improved every year since he has been at UCONN. Plus he has only been playing organized basketball for 4-5 years.



I hope OKC or Minny takes him...to set them back a year.eace:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't think Thabeet can handle being the #1 pick, but I probably like him the most out of anyone.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jack Mcclinton as a shooter is a good pick but the rest of his game is ugly!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Watching Thabeet get handles like a rag-doll that one game scares me of either of my teams picking him. Dude got flipped on his side.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

He needs to add weight big time. He has the frame to do it, but he needs to put on 20-30 pounds of muscle because Blair just outmuscled him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> *Chris Johnson 6'8 LSU SF*: Crazy thing about that LSU team is you could also plug in a few guys into this slot, crazy athletic, tall, lanky, kinda reminds me of Anthony Randolph.


Chris Johnson on his best day couldn't be Anthony Randolph on his worst day. I think Johnson makes the L just for his length and shotblocking ability but he won't stick. He can't do anything else. He gets dominated by shorter big men constantly because he has weighed the same exact thing since his freshman year. Randolph WAS a freshman...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Marcus Thornton - LSU - SG - 6'4 - 205lbs* - This guy would be a KILLER backup SG for a team that struggles with offense in their second unit. Hell he may be able to start on some teams. Put this guy on Phoenix or New Orleans and watch him fill it up. He has good bulk, slightly above average athleticism, the quickest release in college, and superior range. He is also a very good rebounder for the SG spot. He's pretty streaky sometimes but when he's on he's damn near unstoppable.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I can vouch for Thornton as well. Most people would either take Calathes or Meeks for best guard in the SEC, I think it's Thornton after getting a chance to see him twice. It doesn't take many shots for him to get going, and when he is going he can score at a pretty good clip. He rebounds well and plays pretty good defense on the perimeter as well. He can definitely play on the next level.


----------

